# Prostap- Has any one used this drug?? Info needed PLEASE!



## stevie3 (Apr 13, 2007)

Hello everyone

My clinic uses  Prostap  to down reg but Im finding it really hard to find others on the forum who have used it.  Im beginning to think my clinic is the only one that does ( despite assurances from the doctor that it is widely used and has been for years!)

The reason Im asking is that the clinic uses it in injection only, the effects of which last 100 days, and given that one of the side effects listed for the drug are embryo deformities , Im reluctant to use this since it will still be in my system if I do become pregnant! ( despite assurances from my doctor that this doesnt happen!)

Im wondering if it can be taken in tablet form, and if so , how long the tablets will  need to continue to be taken if I do become pregnant

Id really appreciate any help ... or even help directing me somewhere where I may be able to get the info I need?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi Stevie,

I've just been reading CrabbyAggy's diary and she's used Prostap, I think.... It's here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=310332.0 See her post on 28/10.

Hopefully someone will pop by who can help you further.

xx


----------



## Pippi_elk (Feb 7, 2013)

My clinic use it...they said effects last 30 days...not 100 days. 
So by the time af comes and by the time you have the stimulation injections and have et..it should be gone out by that stage. The local NHs clinic does DR by nasal spray but the nurse in the clinic i attend said the injection is easier...less irration of nose and you don't have to be sniffing a few times a day.


----------



## stevie3 (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi 

thanks for your post

Unfortunately thats not true.  Why do clinics give incorrect information?  It makes me wonder what theyre not telling us... and in this case if the info the drugs companies provide re foetal deformities on this drug is correct, despite what the clinics say.  It takes about 12 weeks for most women to get a period after the injection, so the effects of the drug  are still there for this time.

With the nasal spray, how long do you take it for.  do you continue to take it if you find out youre pregnant?


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

stevie3 said:


> It takes about 12 weeks for most women to get a period after the injection, so the effects of the drug are still there for this time.
> 
> With the nasal spray, how long do you take it for. do you continue to take it if you find out youre pregnant?


I wonder why CrabbyAggy had her injection on 28/10 and by 11/11 she'd had a period then

With the nasal spray (assuming you mean Synarel?) you start sniffing each nostril twice a day (4 sniffs) on day 21 after your period, and sniff for about 2-3 weeks with a period in between. Then you reduce the sniffs once you start stimms to one nostril twice a day (2 sniffs). The sniffs are to stop ovulation, so once you do your trigger injection you stop sniffing. You do not sniff from at least a day before EC onwards.

Hope that helps x


----------



## Pippi_elk (Feb 7, 2013)

I had prostrap injection, waited 1 week and then got af.. Then slimmed for 10 days and then got Af 3 weeks later (it would probably have come earlier only I had a chemical pregnancy). So noting like 100 days....

On this ivf cycle i again only had to wait 1 week for af to arrive after prostrap.


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Stevie3,

I'm not sure where you've heard that Prostap stays in your system for 100 days, but can I direct you back to Maz's response to your query on Prostap in March, where I think she clarifies your particular dose of the drug isn't the 100 day one: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=303617.0 This is confirmed in point 4 here: http://www.fertilityforlife.com/page27.php and part 3 of the 'down regulation' section of this document here: http://www.leedsth.nhs.uk/a-z-of-services/leeds-centre-for-reproductive-medicine/about-your-condition/treatment-information/in-vitro-fertilisation-ivf-and-intracytoplasmic-sperm-injection-icsi/ Can I also refer you back to the response by mierran on 18/3/13 to your thread here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=303617.0 and Jules response to your thread on the same date here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=303621.0

As has been said in those threads, all drugs come with some potential side-effects, and that includes fertility drugs. You've obviously been worrying about this for some time (as you posted about it 3 times in March) and so I think you need to either ask your clinic for a different down-reg drug (and if they won't change, find a clinic that doesn't use Prostap) or accept the potential (minimal) side-effects. You need to choose one way or the other (a) use it and risk the consequences or (b) demand a different DR drug.

Either way, I think that as lots of clinics use Prostap during their IVF protocols, and as we've seen there have been successful life births following the use of Prostap, it can safely be said that it's a tired and tested drug. I'm sure NICE and HFEA wouldn't allow it to be used if it was too risky.


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi both my ivf cycles I had prostap injection x


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi hope you are well. As soon as I saw the dreaded word prostap I thought id reply. Iv had prostap for 3 years 6 months at a time. ..this was to control endometriosis. I had all the side effects and nearly ended me divorced!!! I then had prostap 1 Injection this time before I started ivf I had it straight after an operation so I didn't bleed then on the last day of the months worth I started ivf injections. When I saw u say about it changing the embryo I didnt no that but I must say 1 of mine was disformed.so I def will speak to my clinic now!!! Ivf didnt work for me and I honestly beleive its something to do with prostap as other women start on day 21 of period so we are having a 2nd go.... ill will let you know the outcome without prostap!!! I really had bad symptoms on it and would hate to use it ever again but everyone is diff. Also your not suppose to bleed on it and I did every time. Just incase u do and then worry it is normal in some people.  Good luck x


----------



## MistyB (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi

I'm not sure who or why my earlier post was removed?!  But I was told Prostap can stay in your system for up to 60 days not 100.  It doesn't stop you having periods, it stops your ovaries from producing mature eggs, hence why it is used to DR.

I had Prostap for a fresh DE cycle in September.  My lining wasn't thick enough so I my embie was frozen.  I had FET the next month (after AF), but because I still had Prostap in my system I didn't need to DR again for the FET I could go straight into the cycle after AF.  I'm now 8wk 

I think Stevie3's original post was about side effects, and as I said before, all drugs have side effects, but IVF clinics would not use this particular drug if there was a risk of embryo deformities.

Misty


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

There is a massive difference in Prostap and this seems be confusing things a bit.

Prostap for use to treat endo (and also fibroids) is a large dose that can act for 1 to 3 months: any dose over a months worth stops your period. A 3 moth dose stays in your system for 3 months, but can continue to affect someone for longer. It is warned it may cause deformities in embryos but that's only when it's given to women who are already pregnant.

The dose of Prostap used in IVF is lower and acts to down reg you: the clinic is not going to give drugs that negatively affect someones chances of success. It's very much like other down reg drugs (like buerselin), but very much more misunderstood than a lot of drugs!


----------



## caro8500 (May 4, 2010)

Hi

I had prostap for 3 months after an operation, followed by IVF which was successful. This was 3 years ago.
I'm currently on prostap after another operation and will have been on it 5 months before I start a second IVF in Jan. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi girls

I also had prostap before a cycle of ICSI, it was the '3 month' injection and I started stimms at the end of the 3 months, I bled twice during that time and periods were straight back to normal after the (failed) cycle

Horrible drug, my DP nearly cried when they nearly put me back on it after my failed cycle! 

Lilly x


----------

